# Pointing Labs!!!



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

So I would love to find out if any of u own a pointing Lab!! And if so please tell me if its worth getting one..

I love labs and really like the sound of getting one that will point a bird out.. 
Any and all comments are greatly appreciated

Thanks Josh


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have trained a few but if you are looking for a top notch pointing dog i would look into a pointing breed like a GSP or setter or something along those lines. I love all labs but i personally like them as a flushing breed. i hunt a lot of upland game as well as waterfowl and i love the lab for that but for me personally it is a little odd to see labs point as i have grown up behind flushing labs.

But then I am kind of old school with bird dogs, i like pointing dogs for what they do and flushing dogs for what they do. I guess old habits die hard but for me I personally want labs to flush and pointers to point but that is just what i personally will own. I have trained a couple nice pointing labs that people had that had a strong pointing instinct in them but i never got used to seeing them point as i have always been behind a flushing lab in my own hunting.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank u.. I have had bad luck with GSP, in the passed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think a lot of it is the dog's personality. I don't like pointers either, but my dad had a pointing lab and paid lots of $ and she was a waste. He had her professionally trained also and just never did much of anything, but seemed to not really be all there in the head. I believe it was TAK who posted that the Hatt Ranch boys in Green River started the cross, so that may be a good place to start in doing your due diligence. http://hattranch.com/huntingSite/contact.html


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

look up utahbirddogtraining.com. I think Tyce works with them a lot and he is a great trainer.


----------

